# Flecking in cockbirds



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, So another thread called "colour question" inspired this thread

I have an ash red thief pouter that came from a brown hen therefore carries brown.

We all know Ash reds show blue flecking also.

To my question: Would a blue cockbird show brown flecking if carrying brown, I am guessing it would be hidden by the blue but maybe if a modifier was added it may show through in places, I guess im asking if anyone has a blue cockbird that has come from a brown hen whether they can see brown flecking. I will breed some soon but am eager to know now!


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> OK, So another thread called "colour question" inspired this thread
> 
> I have an ash red thief pouter that came from a brown hen therefore carries brown.
> 
> ...


Blue cocks don't show blue flecking, if you add the almond modifier, a blue almond heterozygous for brown will show brown flecking.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

indigobob said:


> Blue cocks don't show blue flecking, if you add the almond modifier, a blue almond heterozygous for brown will show brown flecking.


Sorry did you mean blue cocks dont show brown flecking? I did wonder whether almond would allow the brown to show through. Thanks


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I only do homers, RC and Mealys the cock bird has black flecks and the hen can show brown.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Only ash-reds will have flecks unless something else is effecting the color.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Sorry did you mean blue cocks dont show brown flecking? I did wonder whether almond would allow the brown to show through. Thanks


Yes, I did mean brown flecking.

This is a blue bar almond heterozygous for brown:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=21922&stc=1&d=1321778223


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

The color of the flecking in almond birds depends on the linkage of the almond.

If I remember correctly, when the almond is linked to the blue (StB+//st+b), then more brown flecks than blue flecks should appear. While (st+B+//Stb) would have more blue flecking than brown. Similar results with ash-red, reduced and dilute almonds (Since the color, dilution and reduced loci are all on the same chromosome as almond)


----------

